
AWS Re:Invent: Automating Cloud Management and Deployment [video] - forrestbrazeal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epx_32c3c6s
======
forrestbrazeal
Skip to about 18:00 in the video for a discussion of Faro, Infor's internal
deployment packaging system described as "Docker for the enterprise app
stack".

